# AMR transfers?



## Wayward2w1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello all.  Looking at switching to AMR in my local area with the intent of moving to Vegas in the next couple months and working for AMR there.  Does AMR allow for inter state transfers while staying with the company?  If so, do they offer moving assistance of any sort?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes, they do allow for transfers however it’s not as easy as you ask for a transfer and it happens. 

The division you are leaving from must not be at critically low levels of staffing and the division you are transferring to must also have an open position for you to fill. The transfer has to be approved by both operation managers.

You also must be at your current division for 6 months to 1 year (I don’t remember which one) in order to transfer. You also must be in good standings with usually no write ups in the past 6 months.

You will still have to interview and jump through all the hoops that the division you are transferring to requires (written tests, skills tests, scenario tests, interviews, physical tests, etc.)


----------



## Tigger (Jul 22, 2019)

^What he said. At my op you don't get to keep your seniority and everyone gets paid a certain amount extra on top of the starting wage for previous experience no matter if it was at AMR or not.


----------



## jgmedic (Jul 22, 2019)

IIRC, it's like reapplying to AMR again, it's not worth it.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 23, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> You will still have to interview and jump through all the hoops that the division you are transferring to requires (written tests, skills tests, scenario tests, interviews, physical tests, etc.)





Tigger said:


> ^What he said. At my op you don't get to keep your seniority and everyone gets paid a certain amount extra on top of the starting wage for previous experience no matter if it was at AMR or not.


maybe i'm missing something, but what is the difference then between transferring within AMR and simply filling out an application just like anyone off the street?  You need to jump through all the same hoops, same starting salary as every other new hire, etc.

if anything, working at AMR could be seen as a disadvanage, because





DesertMedic66 said:


> You also must be in good standings with usually no write ups in the past 6 months.


So a complete train wreck can apply from ABC ambulance and not have that requirements, but an AMR employee needs to be write up free for 6 months....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 23, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> maybe i'm missing something, but what is the difference then between transferring within AMR and simply filling out an application just like anyone off the street?  You need to jump through all the same hoops, same starting salary as every other new hire, etc.
> 
> if anything, working at AMR could be seen as a disadvanage, becauseSo a complete train wreck can apply from ABC ambulance and not have that requirements, but an AMR employee needs to be write up free for 6 months....


In a decent amount of areas when you transfer you get to keep either all or half of your seniority and since you have X amount of time with the company you will have a higher wage over a new medic. AMR in my area doesn’t really pay you for experience unless you come from another area.

For just about anything the company offers you have to be in good standing. I personally wouldn’t label it as a disadvantage.

while you still have to jump through all the normal hoops to get hired those hoops are usually easier to do and you are usually chosen over a completely new to the company person.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 23, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> maybe i'm missing something, but what is the difference then between transferring within AMR and simply filling out an application just like anyone off the street?  You need to jump through all the same hoops, same starting salary as every other new hire, etc.


I suppose it depends on the operation. We have a waiting list every hiring cycle and transfers go to the top. But yea, someone with less than six months of service at a different operation might just be better served to apply externally.


----------



## Wayward2w1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for the info, y'all.  As I mentioned in a different thread I'm planning on moving the family to the Vegas area soon and AMR is pretty much the only option out there.  Jeebus, I swear I've been saying "We're gonna move soon" for the last three years... anyway, was looking to see if working for AMR here would give me some kind of advantage, looking like that's a big no.  I'll just apply like a normal person.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 27, 2019)

A few years ago we (Evansville, In)got a transfer from our Lexington, Ky shop. Before that he tried to transfer to Vegas and they wouldnt except him, specifically told him to guy get some experience at a higher volume shop.


----------



## Yetti (Jul 30, 2019)

Can't speak of transfer process as I have no knowledge. However, Amr vegas Vegas is in a Big need of medics. They will likely give you a sign on bonus and moving bonus IF YOU ARE A NEW AMR EMPLOYEE MOVING TO VEGAS FOR AMR. So transferring from another Amr will actually result in you NOT GETTING A SIGN ON BONUS. Some thing to think about. Ask HR here about the bonus. Many medics are leaving for FFs jobs next month. So lots of openings. Fun place to work, very high call volume.


----------



## Yetti (Jul 30, 2019)

Also, working as medic in vegas is a million times better than working in so cal if your coming from that night mare. Very little IFT. Mostly 911, no base hospital mother may I crap. It is however extremely busy.


----------



## Wayward2w1 (Jul 31, 2019)

High call volume doesn't bother me, here in ABQ we average somewhere between 10 to 16 calls in a 13 hours shift.  I admit, 16 is my record and I think 3 of those were cancel enroutes, but you get the idea.  Still, big point here is that I'm not yet a medic.  Still just a lowly advanced.  So, having said that, would it be better to not apply for AMR until I get my medic license?  I'll be moving there soon (I hope), but the next CSN medic class doesn't start till either the end of this year or beginning of next.  I can apply as an advanced, work a bit, take a LOA or quit for medic school then come back as a medic, but I doubt I'd still get a sign on bonus if that were the case.  I could find other work, or just go straight into full time student with the MGIB, but then there's the issue of health insurance...

All in all, I have no freaking clue how I'm gonna play things.  Thoughts?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 1, 2019)

IDK anything about AMR or vegas, however this is my general statement:


it's easier to get hired as an experienced EMT/AEMT than as a newbie medic
once your in the system, it's generally easier to go from EMT to newbie medic than from outsider to newbie medic
many places will only pay you for your time at a certain level, so if you have 20 years of EMT experience, you will get base rate + experience bonus for 20 years.  If you have 20 years of EMS experience, but got your paramedic 2 years ago, you will get base rate plus experience bonus for 2 years.  
if you are already in the system, many employers will either pay for you to attend medic school, work with your schedule to attend medic school, or help you get through medic school by pairing you with an experienced paramedic instructor who can start training you early.
if you apply as an AEMT and get rejected, there is nothing stopping you from going to paramedic school and applying as a newbie paramedic.  
if you apply as an EMT, and tell them in the interview that you are  going to medic school too, they will like that because they will see that you have done your research about going to medic school.

Assuming you do move to vegas, and then quit for medic school (not something i would recommend by the way), what are you going to do for money for the year or two until you finish medic school?  how will you afford housing, food, gambling, socialization, etc?  do you have the financial resources or a plan for how to survive?


----------



## Wayward2w1 (Aug 1, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> IDK anything about AMR or vegas, however this is my general statement:
> 
> 
> it's easier to get hired as an experienced EMT/AEMT than as a newbie medic
> ...



You brought up some very good points and I really appreciate the advice.  My thoughts on everything were coming from the advice of some people in my current system that used to work for the local AMR.  I suppose I really won't have a good idea of the Vegas AMR situation until I get an interview, not gonna get that till I apply, not gonna do that till my house gets listed for sale, can't do that till we get the damn thing cleaned up, and that's just frustrating to do when my wife and I are working full time.  Grr.  Arg.

Anyway, your points 1-5 have made me reconsider some stuff, but as I said I need to talk to them to get the full skinny.  To answer #6, I have the MGIB.  As a full time student I end up making about the same as working full time EMS, I just don't get benefits or insurance.  My wife also works, and Vegas is kind of a hot spot for her profession.  Thanks again for sharing your thoughts.


----------

